# VNC und Zwischenablage



## pfiffikus (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

ist es möglich, die Zwischenablage über VNC zu benutzen? Ich möchte zum Beispiel einen Text auf dem Serverrechner kopieren und anschließend am Clientrechner einsetzen können bzw. umgekehrt. 

In den Preferences von TightVNC Viewer habe ich eine Einstellung "Disable Clipboard Transfer" gefunden, doch egal, ob ich es wähle oder nicht, die Zwischenablage lässt sich nicht übertragen. 


Pfiffikus


----------

